# japanese woodworking techniques and methods



## shavins (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I am soon to begin a practical project in my final year of college. The main point of the project is to investigate and practice some traditional Japanese methods through the design and making of a project. I suppose what I am looking for is any resources, books, pictures etc.that might help me get started.
I have looked at Kintaro Yazawa's work on the web and it is amazing alright. I am very interested in fine furniture like this using traditional Japanese ways. I would also like to investigate the tools and bench types used.
Any help or pointers would be very gratefully appreciated.
Thanks to all..


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are some links that may help you. Japanese tools are addictive, trust me. Study and practice joinery as often as you can.

http://www.japanesetools.com/phpBB3/
http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/
http://www.mastrowoodworking.com/
http://www.daikudojo.org/
http://www.youtube.com/user/amelon1
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Japanese-Joinery-Hideo-Sato/dp/0881791210/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255282932&sr=1-1


----------



## shavins (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help Timberwerks! I will check out those links asap. This is a great website for woodworkers. Keep up the good work.
Thanks again!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

No problem , happy to help. I'll be working on some interesting pieces over the next 8 months or so, many will have Japanese influance and joinery. I'll also be working on shoji and Japanese lamps. Plenty to keep me busy during the cold months.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

By the way, here is a better shot of the recent table. You can see the Asian influance. This is just a proof from the photographer so excuse the water mark.


----------



## shavins (Oct 1, 2009)

I was actually just looking at your website, very well designed and usable. some lovely work, i'll be sure to keep an eye on all the developments!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, maybe I'll see you on http://www.japanesetools.com/phpBB3/ as well. It's not very active but there is plenty to learn from that site.


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

I know very little about Japanese carpentry, but I am greatly influenced by the aesthetic and philosophy of the culture. I have the chisels, the saws, the sharpening stones and that's about it. There are two books I own that established how little I know about woodworking let alone Japanese style wood working.

"The Genius of Japanese Carpentry" by Azby Brown Published by Kodansha International.

"Measure and Construct of the Japanese House" by Heino Engel, Published by Tuttle Publishing.

These two books let me have a small peek into the level of details the put into their works as they put a lifetime of devotion to the craft.

www.japanwoodworker.com is where I order some of my tools
www.Greenteadesign.com has great furniture works.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Thuan

Here are a few great places for tools if you need anything,

http://www.japantool-iida.com/ You buy direct from Japan. Tomohito is great to deal with.

If you prefer to buy from the US try, http://www.hidatool.com/ or http://japanesetools.com/

Another great place to buy or window shop, http://www.japan-tool.com/


----------

